# UWA fundraiser - FB restrooms



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

On Saturday, the UWA was at Farmington Bay giving away free hot chocolate, hot coffee and donuts to anyone that used the WMA. The purpose was to raise awareness (and funds) to donate to FB to build a permanent restroom out near the Turpin Parking lot area. It is sorely needed and they just don't have the funds to do it themselves. 
*If you would like to donate to the cause, please go to our website **www.utahwaterfowl.org** and you can use the PayPal feature to send some dinero to a worthy cause.*

P.S. It was nice meting a lot of nice folks out at FB on Saturday!
R


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

R how was the turn out ? I had to miss it had other plans.


----------



## time4hunt (Oct 4, 2011)

Did I win? Oh I so hope I won something in the raffle. OOO°)OO


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

I drove past around 1-130 and didn't see anybody around. wish I could have made it!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I really hope a bathroom will be constructed. Anyone who has ever walked on the North side of the Turpin parking lot will know exactly what I mean. :thumb:


----------



## Spry Yellowdog (Sep 8, 2007)

Great and needed cause.
I stopped by and made my donation, for a location for future donations.
;-)

Spry


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

It is hard to judge the turnout, because basically we were just out there handing free stuff to any waterfowler that wanted to pull over. But we had a great response from all that stopped by. 
On the website, you can donate. You can also enter to win a $100.00 gift certificate to Sportsman's Warehouse. It's free to enter. If anyone has some pictures they would like to send in to the website, or if you have an article, or an issue that affects the marshes...we want to hear from you!
R


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Did a restroom get built in the Turpin parking lot?


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

Sadly, it has not happened yet. That fundraiser that we did was not very successful in raising the kind of money needed to fully fund a project of that magnitude. The small amount of money raised is still sitting in an account waiting for the next time we can do another fundraiser. It can also be blended in with any other pool of funds from anyone else (including the DWR, or another private group) wanting to help out. When we get a new manager of FB, we will discuss the options at that time. Until then, the wheels move very slowly I'm afraid.
R


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Hey R can you put a bucket up at the youth fair asking for * donates there to help raise money for it ?
*


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I understand everything takes money to build, but I would think the DWR would be all over this kind of thing. The Turpin parking area is a mess, not only do you have to avoid all the dog turds you have to avoid the human one's as well. Honestly, I would rather see money from the "slam bands" going towards projects like this. Thanks for the quick response R.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

What they should do is serve Chili or one of Wyogoobs crazy recipes (you know, brains or testies or whatnot)... That way everyone that stops will feel the urgent need for a restroom


----------



## lablover (Jan 27, 2014)

You know it's a **** sad day when hunters after paying for a License, Federal Stamp, boat registration and tax dollars on ammo and hunting equipment still have to go beg for money to get a pisser at there local WMA -O,-
Maybe if they bought one less shiny new truck this year they could afford a latrine at every WMA in high use area's ??
Just a thought???


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

A brick and mortar crapper costs a lot. If nothing else, maybe we could pitch in for a Honey Bucket rental for the season. I'll ask about that and report back asap. Jason is the interim manager right now, he is awesome to work with, but he may not have the authority right now to move forward on something like this. Should be a quick answer.
R


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

This answer will make lablover happy:
I spoke with Jason...They have the funding for the bathrooms. They have dug test holes, ordered parts, and are waiting for all of the proper regulation licenses. There will probably not be bathrooms for this season, but they are imminent! The money that the UWA raised will go toward this as soon as things get settled in, but it is a drop in the bucket compared to what these will cost. Either way, things are happening in the restroom department.
R


----------



## Stimmy (Sep 10, 2007)

How much does a "crapper" cost?


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Stimmy said:


> How much does a "crapper" cost?


If I recall from the movie Blazing Saddles it costs "a ****pot of dimes".


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

The sad thing is that it seems 50% of the general public feels like they have to destroy public restrooms. 

I can't imagine what it will look like after 1 season. It will be shot up, all sorts fantastic words scratched in the walls and paint. It will end up being nothing more than a eye sore.


----------



## Josh Noble (Jul 29, 2008)

JerryH said:


> The sad thing is that it seems 50% of the general public feels like they have to destroy public restrooms.
> 
> I can't imagine what it will look like after 1 season. It will be shot up, all sorts fantastic words scratched in the walls and paint. It will end up being nothing more than a eye sore.


Jerry you're probably right...**shaking head**

Great news R!

Josh


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

I think the funding was close to $17,000.00. They are looking to install 2 or 3 of them. One will be by Turpin and one will be at the airboat launch and the other one I'm not sure about. Apparently there are lots of regulations to adhere to, and it is a slow process. Maybe we can buy a pot of fragrant flowers for each crapper with the money we raised.
R


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

rjefre said:


> I think the funding was close to $17,000.00. They are looking to install 2 or 3 of them. One will be by Turpin and one will be at the airboat launch and the other one I'm not sure about. Apparently there are lots of regulations to adhere to, and it is a slow process. Maybe we can buy a pot of fragrant flowers for each crapper with the money we raised.
> R


 This is good news! It would be nice if they could be constructed this year before the season starts though.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Here is a cheap practical alternative the DWR could probably afford quickly for the parking lot at FB


----------

